# Direct Mount stem



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

Alright guys (and girls) direct mount stems. What are the pros and cons? They're pricey so its not like I can go buy one and test ride it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

From how I see it

Pros:
lighter
stiffer
won't twist (see neg for the bad of this though)
no need to align it 

Cons
In a bad crash the force has to go somewhere like crowns or bars
expensive?

With DC forks being stronger these days I don't see any reason not to go with a direct mount stem. Just better in all areas (including looks) IMO


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

you can get a much lower bar height with direct mount if that is something you are looking


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

climbingbubba said:


> From how I see it
> 
> Pros:
> lighter
> ...


I never considered where the force might end up in case of a crash.


----------



## jmountain (Jun 11, 2011)

You can get a new RaceFace Atlas direct mount stem for $65.

If you have a dual crown fork that can accept a direct mount stem it's absolutely worth it just from improved body position alone.


----------



## oldskoolbiker (Jun 2, 2005)

CRC has the sunline directmount for $45 shipped

Sunline Boxxer Direct Mount Stem | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

I'd go for one of these.....

pointoneracing.com

Adjustments:
Reach – 47.5mm to 57.5mm
Height – +2mm about the topcrown to -8mm below the topcrown

Weight:
132g 

Colors:
Anodized Black
Raw Aluminum


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

jmountain said:


> You can get a new RaceFace Atlas direct mount stem for $65.
> 
> If you have a dual crown fork that can accept a direct mount stem it's absolutely worth it just from improved body position alone.





oldskoolbiker said:


> CRC has the sunline directmount for $45 shipped
> 
> Sunline Boxxer Direct Mount Stem | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


Awesome! I thought these things were much more expensive; I mean, $65 and $45 aren't exactly a pint at the pub, but that's really not bad.


----------



## CombatMutt (Jan 3, 2011)

DH_Racer said:


> I'd go for one of these.....
> 
> pointoneracing.com


My mind. Blown.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

DH_Racer said:


> I'd go for one of these.....
> 
> pointoneracing.com


BOOM! thats so sweet w the eccentric bar mount


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes, a DM stem can give you the lowest bar height. However, a DM stem and a riser crown can only get so high...meaning a conventional stem can give you a higher bar height.

$45 shipped on the sunline stem is a steal!!

Also the eccentric Point One stem is _still_ not available...kinda like the rare Thomson DM stem.


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

DH_Racer said:


> I'd go for one of these.....
> 
> pointoneracing.com


these are pretty notiorious for not being stiffer and having a ton of flex to them. yes they look cool and are very light but bar flex sucks.

the new renthal stem is badass. its a great price and looks cool. the twenty 6 dm is a great stem. very pricey though. but have colors to match any bike. if you want just a basic but very reliable dm the truvativ stuff has always been great


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

one thing you can do to raise the bar height with DM stem is to just max out your stantions of your fork and you get the added benefit of slacker HT angle


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

I like direct mnt stems I had them on my 888's and Boxxers but I did miss the
reach that like a stem like this gives you--60mm. ($49 @jensonusa) Plus this one has a zero degree rise, but like most said DM are lower profile.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

SamL3227 said:


> one thing you can do to raise the bar height with DM stem is to just max out your stantions of your fork and you get the added benefit of slacker HT angle


Which is limited, esp on a Boxxer.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

FreeRidin' said:


> Which is limited, esp on a Boxxer.


even with the drop crowns?


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

mzorich said:


> these are pretty notiorious for not being stiffer and having a ton of flex to them. yes they look cool and are very light but bar flex sucks.


flex? these just came out the other day, you have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

DH_Racer said:


> flex? these just came out the other day, you have no idea what your talking about.


2 piece direct mount stems are nothing new to downhill and have been around for years. yes the point 1 stem just came out with that model but what about their split second stem which has been out for a few years now. or the deity direct mount which has also been out for years now which i ran for a season. you clearly have no idea what your talking about cuz this is nothing new in the mountain bike world. and yes they do flex like crazy i ran the deity stem for a season the swithed over to the twenty6 dm and noticed a huge difference in how much flex i was getting. when you dont have a lateral cross in the stem to stiffen it up then you get lots of flex in the bars. they tried it on dirt bikes years ago and it didnt work and they started trying them on dh bikes a few years ago and while you dont get as much flex as the dirt bikes its still night ad day difference when you go to a solid dm stem. why do you think only 2 companys make 2 piece stems?


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

mzorich said:


> 2 piece direct mount stems are nothing new to downhill and have been around for years. yes the point 1 stem just came out with that model but what about their split second stem which has been out for a few years now. or the deity direct mount which has also been out for years now which i ran for a season. you clearly have no idea what your talking about cuz this is nothing new in the mountain bike world. and yes they do flex like crazy i ran the deity stem for a season the swithed over to the twenty6 dm and noticed a huge difference in how much flex i was getting. when you dont have a lateral cross in the stem to stiffen it up then you get lots of flex in the bars. they tried it on dirt bikes years ago and it didnt work and they started trying them on dh bikes a few years ago and while you dont get as much flex as the dirt bikes its still night ad day difference when you go to a solid dm stem. why do you think only 2 companys make 2 piece stems?


nope. did testing in collage as a school project and actually compared the difference between the 2 piece and 1 piece (including the twenty 6). we found that the 2 piece e. thirteen stem was the stiffest.

having a tube in between the 2 pieces (handle bar) is what give them stem the stiffness


----------



## DH_Racer (Jun 30, 2006)

FreeRidin' said:


> Also the eccentric Point One stem is _still_ not available...kinda like the rare Thomson DM stem.


Point One Newsfeed: Infinite DM's now in stock!


----------



## mzorich (Mar 13, 2011)

the handle bar is the point where the flex comes from its whats creating the flex, you need larger points to connect the 2 sides of the bar together for it not to flex. you have 4 axies the handle bar only stiffens up side to side movement. what about up and down twisting is you have 2 lateral points of contact that are not connected. that allows for twisting


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

this thread turned into a bunch of keyboard engineers arguing w/ each other.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

So.... sorry for the dumb question, but is possible for your handlebars in the setup below to looking to be out of alignment (i.e. not 90 degrees to front tire), yet not bent !? Would it mean that the upper fork legs are twisted?


----------

